# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  I'm going to have a nightmare this Friday night!

## thisismylogin

There was a thread called describe your nightmares. I never have nightmares and I always think it would be so cool to have a nightmare. Then I started to think about it more and more and realized that I can probably make my self have one... if i keep nightmares on my mind, thinking about scary things during and attempt to scare my self watching a scary movie (I say attempt because I have never been scared by a movie) anyway so this friday I am taking a break from LDing for a night and picking up nightmaring. any suggestions on how to do this? I don't want to be lucid for my nightmare or else i will know it's not real and it won't scare me. besides it's not like i have anything better to do on friday!

well see if my mind changes on nightmares by saturday morning!

if anyone else wants to join me (I don't know why you would) then go right ahead! but come back here and tell us about it. 


if you have movie suggestion please add them in, No gory ones! that not scary it's duscting!

----------


## psychology student

28 Days Later, Creep are some good suggestions. Not too gory as I remember. There must be some foods that induce nightmares.

----------


## thisismylogin

> There must be some foods that induce nightmares



good idea i'll look into that thanks!!


i just did some searching on inducing nightmares... http://www.wikihow.com/Induce-Nightmares if anyone in interested!

aka eat spicy dorietos! but i spelt that wrong

----------


## still composed

my personal opinion...nightmares aren't all that fun...

I have more nightmares than normal dreams...It makes me a little upset that people would actually think it's fun to have your dreams turn on you and scare you. If I could never have another nightmare again I would be completely happy in every aspect of my life.

----------


## thisismylogin

> my personal opinion...nightmares aren't all that fun...
> 
> I have more nightmares than normal dreams...It makes me a little upset that people would actually think it's fun to have your dreams turn on you and scare you. If I could never have another nightmare again I would be completely happy in every aspect of my life.




I understand that, but I havn't felt scared since I was a kid! I am the type of person who goes and watches scary movies for the thrill of being scared but i'm disiapointed everytime... I would just like to be able to understand the feeling of being afraid... I only plan on inducing one nightmare just to see what it's like...

----------


## still composed

well good luck and I hope you wet the bed 

and i mean that in a nice fun way...not the angry way  :smiley: 

It was just a little shocking at first to see this thread..I guess when you have more nightmares than normal dreams you get frustrated real easily with the subject.

----------


## thisismylogin

I can see that.... that would suck... i have dreams that should be scary but don't scary me. have you tried doing the oppisite of what i am doing... and like watch i donno the smirfs before going to sleep... and thinking happy thoughts... or meditating before sleep to relieve your self of stress?

----------


## still composed

Yeah...Sometimes I get lucky and have a cool happy dream..but 9 out of 10 times I pretty much just get nightmares...I don't they have anything to do with stress because I'm not really stressed about anything.

----------


## thisismylogin

thats really weird...  well hopefully this friday we can simply switch dreams! and you will get a break!

----------


## still composed

That'd be awesome  :smiley:

----------


## thisismylogin

I have been googleing what causes nightmares and can't get a strieght answer...  thats kind of crazy...  you would think with all the years of studing dreaming someone would have figured it out by now.

----------


## still composed

haha...I guess it's a hard subject

----------


## Robot_Butler

Geez, good question.  How do you induce a nightmare?  Especially if you don't know what scares you.  I don't have a lot of nightmares.  The ones I do have are normally not that frightening.

Scary movies don't do it for you?  What about ghost stories or a book of horror stories?  Do you have any weird phobias like clowns, spiders, sharks, or heights?

----------


## thisismylogin

my only known fears are crowds of people and blood.... 

seeing someone getting hacked apart would tramatize me so i'm not going that route... 
and crowds really thats not going to cause me to wake up out of fear... i'm hoping to be chased down at night by a creepy stalker who means to kill me... that way we get the apect of blood in there but i don't don't need to sit and watch.

----------


## ray

i have heard if you eat a lot of chocolate right before you fall asleep it causes nightmares.some good scary movies are the shining,bones, and dead silence oh ,and silent hill.watch all in a row with lights off and alone in a creeky old house in the woods on the same road as a graveyard (preferably dead end dirt road)and the morning before you do this move something in your room so the shadow freaks you out.if that don't work i can't help you.i can't believe you've never had a nightmare......i just can't grasp it....

----------


## thisismylogin

> i have heard if you eat a lot of chocolate right before you fall asleep it causes nightmares.some good scary movies are the shining,bones, and dead silence oh ,and silent hill.watch all in a row with lights off and alone in a creeky old house in the woods on the same road as a graveyard (preferably dead end dirt road)and the morning before you do this move something in your room so the shadow freaks you out.if that don't work i can't help you.i can't believe you've never had a nightmare......i just can't grasp it....



I use to get them as a kid... but all kids do durring the ages of 2-3 and three and 7-8 it a devlopment thing but after that i havn't got them.... 

I'm scared already!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Its Friday!  Time to start studying.

Maybe this will help:
http://lerr.info/bizarre/sea-monsters.html

----------


## thisismylogin

ha ha ha thanks! i have been trying to scar my self all day but now that i am at work it's kinda hard

----------


## psychology student

Actually......you should take some B6.  I'm inclined to believe that Horror movies before bed combined with a large dose of B6 will very likely lead to nightmares

----------


## Frishert

> my only known fears are crowds of people and blood....
> 
> seeing someone getting hacked apart would tramatize me so i'm not going that route...
> and crowds really thats not going to cause me to wake up out of fear... i'm hoping to be chased down at night by a creepy stalker who means to kill me... that way we get the apect of blood in there but i don't don't need to sit and watch.



Sorry to be so rude, but that sounds a bit like taking the easy route. The whole idea of nightmares is that you don't want them. You're supposed to be affraid of them. Real authentic nightmares ARE traumatizing. I know it sounds scary now to invoke a dream of someone ripped apart, but that's exactly what you're looking for. Do you suppose StillComposed thinks his nightmares are fun? Of course not! They're probably the worst things he can imagine!

I don't want to provoke any flaming, anger, or other forms of ruthness and anger, but this is what crossed my mind when I read your post.

Nonetheless, good luck with your nightmare! I sure hope you do succeed (given the fact that I never have nightmares myself too)  :smiley: 

/ Stenny

----------


## The White Rabbit

Nightmares come naturally from the things you see during the day. 
These might not particullarlly be scary to you if that is what makes a nightmare but your dreams will be filled with things that aren't 'nice' I guess. 

Probably watching gory horror movies will work even though you might not be scared of them. 
One time I was on a bebo band that supports various types of piercings. Becuase I am a bit of a guy when it comes to blood and violence I decided to look through the album or piercings that had gone wrong and the risks ::D: 

The pictures had people with their tongue bleeding with blood dribbling down their chin and people cutting parts of their ear off with scalpols due to infection. 
I think there was one picture that stuck in my mind because it was pretty amazing how the ear could bleed so much! It was a picture of a girl who had a scafolding piercing... anyways it went wrong and it was a photo of her ear. There was blood all in the inside of her ear and clotted in her hair.  

Anyways, gettting to the point. Because of the pictures and the horror movie I watched I had a 'nightmare' that night  :smiley:  



You could always think of your weaknesses and things that scare you and dream them up when you are lucid... I doubt that would work though. 

Or eat cheese!! ::banana::  If that helps atall :S

----------


## The White Rabbit

::D:

----------


## thisismylogin

> Sorry to be so rude, but that sounds a bit like taking the easy route. The whole idea of nightmares is that you don't want them. You're supposed to be affraid of them. Real authentic nightmares ARE traumatizing. I know it sounds scary now to invoke a dream of someone ripped apart, but that's exactly what you're looking for. Do you suppose StillComposed thinks his nightmares are fun? Of course not! They're probably the worst things he can imagine!
> 
> I don't want to provoke any flaming, anger, or other forms of ruthness and anger, but this is what crossed my mind when I read your post.
> 
> Nonetheless, good luck with your nightmare! I sure hope you do succeed (given the fact that I never have nightmares myself too) 
> 
> / Stenny



I understand what your saying.... it's not that i want them all the time i just want one... it hard when people are showing an emotion that you don't understand... it makes you feel inhuman almost... at least even if i get a simutated one I will be able to understand it bit. 





> Nightmares come naturally from the things you see during the day. 
> These might not particullarlly be scary to you if that is what makes a nightmare but your dreams will be filled with things that aren't 'nice' I guess. 
> 
> Probably watching gory horror movies will work even though you might not be scared of them. 
> One time I was on a bebo band that supports various types of piercings. Becuase I am a bit of a guy when it comes to blood and violence I decided to look through the album or piercings that had gone wrong and the risks
> 
> The pictures had people with their tongue bleeding with blood dribbling down their chin and people cutting parts of their ear off with scalpols due to infection. 
> I think there was one picture that stuck in my mind because it was pretty amazing how the ear could bleed so much! It was a picture of a girl who had a scafolding piercing... anyways it went wrong and it was a photo of her ear. There was blood all in the inside of her ear and clotted in her hair.  
> 
> ...



 i have been keeping my slef parinoid all day to keep my mind on it... I have this ability to stay clam  in situations where moast would be scared. I think thats why I don't get nightmares

----------


## ray

> You could always think of your weaknesses and things that scare you.



do this right before you fall asleep after the  movies of if you wake up in the middle of the night.

----------


## AlexLou

This is quite interesting.  I wonder it it's possible.  I'd say I'll try inducing nightmares too (since I also don't have them) but I might be too lazy . . . well we'll see . . .

----------


## Frishert

> I understand what your saying.... it's not that i want them all the time i just want one... it hard when people are showing an emotion that you don't understand... it makes you feel inhuman almost... at least even if i get a simutated one I will be able to understand it bit.



Yeah, I can understand exactly what you mean. The longing to feel that which you do not know or haven't experienced can be quite large sometimes.

----------


## thisismylogin

my attempt failed.... i couldn't scare myself before i slept... i found the movie i watched to be funny not scarey... it was gory but not scary.
I just had a normal dream. Damn!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Watch _"The Eye"_, apparently it's shit scary.

----------


## kichu

> There was a thread called describe your nightmares. I never have nightmares and I always think it would be so cool to have a nightmare.



I'm so having a hard time believing this.  HOW is that possible???  Like, EVER???





> ...I have more nightmares than normal dreams...



Yeah, same.  Well, maybe not more, but I definitely have a lot.

----------


## Kael Seoras

Eat meat right before bed. Even better, eat spicy meat right before bed (like spicy sausages or something)

That's something I now know not to do, considering I really hate the few nightmares I get.

----------


## thisismylogin

> Watch _"The Eye"_, apparently it's shit scary.



I'll keep that in mind for next time thanks! 





> I'm so having a hard time believing this.  HOW is that possible???  Like, EVER???



Not since I was a kid





> Eat meat right before bed. Even better, eat spicy meat right before bed (like spicy sausages or something)
> 
> That's something I now know not to do, considering I really hate the few nightmares I get.



I had a big dinner last night and before I went to bed i had some Spicy doritos but i might some other time but not tonight... I want to get back in LDing

----------


## ray

what movie did you watch?and garlic and turkey helps dreams so it may help nightmares...

----------


## thisismylogin

I had a list of movie suggestion from people on and off DVhttp://www.watch-movies.netand went down the list of the movies until i found one that the site has... i ended up watching creep... it was a bad movie

----------


## still composed

Sorry you didn't get your nightmare...

I can share mine!

----------


## thisismylogin

perfect! sounds good!

----------


## Bethany

Very interested in the results here  :smiley:

----------


## nzguy

I have trouble inducing nightmares as well. I've only tried a couple of times, but both have failed. I find that if I watch a scary movie or read a scary book, I'm just scared out of my mind while I'm getting to sleep, but then I go back to dreaming about bunnies and marshmallows.

----------


## Echt

I absolutely love the nightmares I get. Well not when I'm having the nightmares but when I wake up and remember them I feel those feelings of fear when I was having my nightmare. I'm a fear junkie so I've watched hundreds of horror movies. A lot of the movies mentioned hear aren't really scary IMO. I'll name five movies that have scared me within the past five years.

1. [REC] - This movie isn't out in America yet but you can get the Spanish version fairly cheap on ebay. Check out the trailer for Quarantine on youtube, that is the movie based on [REC].

2. Prince of Darkness - Varies on degrees of scariness depending on your religion. It is pretty much about the Devil. This could be hit and miss for a lot of people.

3. Sleepaway Camp - This is a cheesy 80s slasher film. Until the last five minutes when the twist is revealed. You will probably be scarred for life after watching this. It isn't gory, but probably the most disturbing image I've ever seen. Thinking about it right now sends chills down my spine. Every one I've shown this film have been terrified for days before finally getting over it. When I bring it up they shrivel up in fear. What ever you do, once you get the DVD don't read the description it spoils the film. Just take my word on this one.

4. Inside - This is a French film about a pregnant women being haunted by a mysterious woman. There aren't any cheap pop-up scares here. There is some very graphic scenes but there are a lot of subtle scenes that will send some very real chills down your spine.

5.Salems Lot - Haven't seen this one in years, last time I saw it though I was haunted by a few of the scenes in it. If you haven't seen it you have nothing to lose even if it doesn't scare you. It's a great film.  ::D: 

If anyone else is interested in checking out one of these movies, if you were scared by The Grudge, The Eye, The Ring, Halloween, A Nightmare on Elmstreet, I can't warn you enough that 4/5 of these will scar you for life. You've been warned. Good luck with your nightmares.

----------


## S.Marten

Im trying to get a Nightmare.

Last saturday I think I got somewhere

I ate spicy and high in sodium foods, went to bed, woke up in the middle of the night and thought about some things I found frightning then fell back to sleep. I had something close to a nightmare but not quite.
I recommend watching a Nightmare on elmstreet  :wink2:   its the only slasher film that scares the crap outta me!

I wonder how someone can Get a Lucid Nightmare.

----------

